# I Can't Believe I Didn't See It!



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I was so pleased to finish a shawl for my son's girlfriend for Christmas. It took 5 skeins of Cascade yarn and a lot longer than I thought to complete it. I wrapped it around myself to make sure it was as long as I wanted, only to notice a GLARING mistake in the first skein. Apparently I wasn't paying attention or it was too late at night but I added an extra row that reversed the front side to the flip. (Sigh)
My husband says no one will notice, but I notice and anyone who knits will notice. I just put it away for a day, but now I have to brave up and unravel it and start again. How long do you wait to start over? Or do you start something with a different pattern?

I guess I am just bummed that I did something so obvious on a pattern I have done for over 30 yrs.....


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I am so sorry! The local homeless shelter is the recipient of many of my minor goofs. We knitters are our own worst critics. Keep calm and frog on.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Before you rip out the better part of the shawl, I am wondering if there is any way to preserve the 80% and only replace the beginning? Not sure what the pattern is, but can't help but ask if something like that could be done? So sorry to hear about this.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

It is a design detail that makes that shawl extra special. Don't frog!!


----------



## jd1009d (Jan 1, 2012)

Feeling for you! I'm sitting here with a sweater that I know has to be ripped out, but then I think maybe, but no, I'll rip it out and start over......You're not alone.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I feel your pain! But you sound like me; if I make a mistake, I just can't leave it. It would haunt me.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Just how glaring is this error? Does your son's gf knit? If it is going to annoy you that much then, Yes, frog it and redo it. We have all been there. Give yourself some time to finish being so upset then frog the rest of your frustration out and start knitting again. If you do not feel like using that pattern again it is up to you. Good wishes to you.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

How awful is it? It may not be quite as bad as you think. 

I once made what I thought was a horrible error in an afghan for my DH that I didn't notice until we laid it out on the bed to admire it. I immediately wanted to frog it and fix it for him. He wanted it just the way it was. I had knit 1/3, somehow reverersed back for front, knit 1/3 and made the same mistake again. He loved it, said it made it reversible and unique.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

We always see our mistakes. But, not everyone will. If they do, they think it is a design element.

"We are our own worst critic."


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I know how you feel, I was blocking a scarf yesterday and noticed that I had purled a few stitches in a few spots instead of knitted.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Before you rip out the better part of the shawl, I am wondering if there is any way to preserve the 80% and only replace the beginning? Not sure what the pattern is, but can't help but ask if something like that could be done? So sorry to hear about this.


No the pattern can't be ripped from the bottom up; it doesn't unravel.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> No the pattern can't be ripped from the bottom up; it doesn't unravel.


Can you cut it off and then knit something to join? I had to lengthen two sweaters when the kids had a growth spurt as I was knitting.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Lori Putz said:


> I was so pleased to finish a shawl for my son's girlfriend for Christmas. It took 5 skeins of Cascade yarn and a lot longer than I thought to complete it. I wrapped it around myself to make sure it was as long as I wanted, only to notice a GLARING mistake in the first skein. Apparently I wasn't paying attention or it was too late at night but I added an extra row that reversed the front side to the flip. (Sigh)
> My husband says no one will notice, but I notice and anyone who knits will notice. I just put it away for a day, but now I have to brave up and unravel it and start again. How long do you wait to start over? Or do you start something with a different pattern?
> 
> I guess I am just bummed that I did something so obvious on a pattern I have done for over 30 yrs.....


Please post a photo--it may only be 'glaring' to you.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I took your advice and pulled it back out. I was so upset that I reversed the mistake I was seeing and it is really only in the last 4 inches and not at the beginning. As to others noticing, you're all probably right as no one who wasn't looking really closely could see the reverse. I just worked so hard on it and she is special young lady who is working for two years in Panama for her masters, that I wanted it to be as special as she was. (She does get to come home for a month at Christmas and summers)

I will think about frogging it down a couple inches and finishing it correctly. Thanks to you all for your support as few around me knit and can give support or suggestions.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I will try to post a pic a few once I get the camera to work.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

You can do this: very carefully cut the row before the mistake. Gently remove the scraps and wind the yarn from the part you have cut off. Pick up the stitches and knit down until you have the length you want. Knitting only ravels up, not down and you can knit either way and it looks the same. Far better than ripping up the whole thing.



Belle1 said:


> Before you rip out the better part of the shawl, I am wondering if there is any way to preserve the 80% and only replace the beginning? Not sure what the pattern is, but can't help but ask if something like that could be done? So sorry to hear about this.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

I would sew a few knitted flowers to hide mistake.......


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

If you look at the middle of the picture above, you can see the wide row of knitted rows that reversed the front to the back side of the shawl. It looks like I did it again further up (to your left) so I made two glaring mistakes....sigh.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I took your advice and pulled it back out. I was so upset that I reversed the mistake I was seeing and it is really only in the last 4 inches and not at the beginning. As to others noticing, you're all probably right as no one who wasn't looking really closely could see the reverse. I just worked so hard on it and she is special young lady who is working for two years in Panama for her masters, that I wanted it to be as special as she was. (She does get to come home for a month at Christmas and summers)
> 
> I will think about frogging it down a couple inches and finishing it correctly. Thanks to you all for your support as few around me knit and can give support or suggestions.


ishhhh, my English is horrible. I forget to proof read.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I would do the ripping out then put the yarn away. Then, i would knit something totally different to recover! When you have "forgotten" you can reknit and I am sure you won't make that mistake again. It looks like a lovely shawl.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Judyh said:


> I feel your pain! But you sound like me; if I make a mistake, I just can't leave it. It would haunt me.


Me too!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Wait! Don't frog it. Is it in pattern or plain? If it isn't too complicated a pattern, there is a solution. Put in a good old lifeline through all the stitches above the mistake. Then cut off the part below. Put those stitches on your needle(s) and knit from there down to the beginning on the right side.
If it is a fancy pattern, just put a border there instead of trying to duplicate the pattern.
I am sure there are other knitters out there with other ideas so, for heaven's sake, don't do anything until you get some more feed back.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I would do the ripping out then put the yarn away. Then, i would knit something totally different to recover! When you have "forgotten" you can reknit and I am sure you won't make that mistake again. It looks like a lovely shawl.


I think you are probably right. Actually, I just retired and my goal was to have Christmas projects done by end of September. So I will finish the 10ft Dr Who scarf for son #2 and then return to the shawl.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

It isn't as bad as you think. I had to really look hard to see the error. You sound like you won't feel happy with it until you fix it though. So I would take the advice caroleD53 gave you, frog it, put it away for a week or two and then fix it. Just be sure you leave yourself a good note as to what you are doing so when you pick it up again you will know.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I took your advice and pulled it back out. I was so upset that I reversed the mistake I was seeing and it is really only in the last 4 inches and not at the beginning. As to others noticing, you're all probably right as no one who wasn't looking really closely could see the reverse. I just worked so hard on it and she is special young lady who is working for two years in Panama for her masters, that I wanted it to be as special as she was. (She does get to come home for a month at Christmas and summers)
> 
> I will think about frogging it down a couple inches and finishing it correctly. Thanks to you all for your support as few around me knit and can give support or suggestions.


Well, you have to admit it will be special, if not unique.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's hardly noticeable, even tho' to you it's a GLARING mistake. It makes it a unique present so don't beat yourself up about it. If you don't tell the recipient she probably will never see it, or maybe after years of use!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I did that with a king size quilt. One piece of fabric was upside down, I left it. I am the only one that noticed and that was at least 10 yrs ago! I say leave it, no one but you will notice!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> No the pattern can't be ripped from the bottom up; it doesn't unravel.


You are right that a pattern can't be unravelled from the bottom. However, if you read my post, a lifeline can be inserted just above the mistake and the bottom cut off. From the lifeline it can be knitted downwards.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i would rip it i hate noticeable mistakes


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Before you rip out the better part of the shawl, I am wondering if there is any way to preserve the 80% and only replace the beginning? Not sure what the pattern is, but can't help but ask if something like that could be done? So sorry to hear about this.


This is exactly what I'd try to do! Do you have any left-over yarn, so that you can "start the shawl again, after placing the good row (past the error) on a lifeline. I'd then "pick up/work" the "new start" onto the live stitches of the completed shawl...please let us know what you decide to do! Best wishes!!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I ripped out the 3-4" and will simply re-knit the part I screwed up, after an appropriate cool down period. I also found another skein hiding in my bag, so I might make it longer yet.
Thanks everyone for the help and support!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Personally, if I discover an error discovered late in a creation, I give it 24 hours to decide whether I can live with it and let it go out to the recipient as is. I usually end up frogging and redoing, though. 

I did, however, just give an Aran cardigan to my 2-year-old granddaughter after discovering a cable error on one front as I was photographing the completely finished ( sewn AND blocked) piece. It will always bother me when I see her wearing it, BUT I know she'll outgrow it fairly soon, so I already have another planned in the next size up. You can bet that one will be as perfect as I can make it!!!


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am far from perfect in my knitting, I just try to enjoy the process and continue on. Then maybe a few weeks from the time I started my imperfect project I will frog it and sometime in the future i might start all over again. Right now i'm taking a long break from knitting.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

I see it's feather and fan. Love that pattern. And glad it's only a few inches to rip.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's not real noticeable.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Before you rip out the better part of the shawl, I am wondering if there is any way to preserve the 80% and only replace the beginning? Not sure what the pattern is, but can't help but ask if something like that could be done? So sorry to hear about this.


Belle might have a good idea, depending on the pattern and difficulty. It would be a pain, but what if you reknit the 20% and then sewed it together with the original 80%. You would need to carefully remove the offending 20% first. The sewing would mimic a row of knitting and be in the same yarn. It would have to be on an easy row or one you know well. Anyway, hope a solution is obvious after a break from it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Do what you think is right for you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Do what you think is right for you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Do what you think is right for you.


----------



## gaylard (Aug 22, 2013)

pull one thread above mistake and knit down. I made my son a icelandic sweater on a round needle washed put on the line . when I took it in a bird had pecked through just above the cuff. for nest it worked for me


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I knit socks. Yesterday I frogged 40+ stitches and that's about it for me.

I have knit larger things in the past - like 3 lacy wimples - and I can't see any mistake in your work.

If I were you, I'd keep it just as is.


----------



## msdrake (Jan 24, 2012)

If that is a picture of it, it is gorgeous I would NOT rip out a single thing.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

At the moment I am doing a cabled jumper for my husband, and as I layed it out to look at it I noticed that I had made a mistake right at the beginning &#128530;, he said it didn't matter and nobody would notice, but I knew!! Slept on it and had a look in the morning but I could not come to terms with it so I ripped it all the way down to the mistake, crossing of every row that I took out so I would know where I was up to, but having done it I feel better now, but it is heart breaking, but it is a sence of pride in ones work, what ever you do I wish you good luck


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lori Putz said:


> I was so pleased to finish a shawl for my son's girlfriend for Christmas. It took 5 skeins of Cascade yarn and a lot longer than I thought to complete it. I wrapped it around myself to make sure it was as long as I wanted, only to notice a GLARING mistake in the first skein. Apparently I wasn't paying attention or it was too late at night but I added an extra row that reversed the front side to the flip. (Sigh)
> My husband says no one will notice, but I notice and anyone who knits will notice. I just put it away for a day, but now I have to brave up and unravel it and start again. How long do you wait to start over? Or do you start something with a different pattern?
> 
> I guess I am just bummed that I did something so obvious on a pattern I have done for over 30 yrs.....


No one will notice but you. Don't undo what you have done, that Shawl will be unique to you and your son's GF. She might not notice, depends how 'eagle' eyed she is.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Try to think of it as a unique designer element. Or if you could see the error from a galloping horse then rip away. I do feel your pain. I did that with a sweater I made where I was to follow the pattern to before the neckline then do stockinette for it. It was 6 inches I had to rip back.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I would have ripped it back. I found a mistake I made on a shawl and I ended up ripping it back. Fortunately it was near the end and not the beginning. Reading through you posts I sounds like your goof was at the end too. I'm glad you decided to rip back - I know it would have really bothered you every time you saw it. And I think non-knitters would notice it too. 

Don't feel bad - we've all done it at some point!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no!!!


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

Do not rip it out. You will hate making the second one. All the good reasons for making it for someone special will be lost. A design feature is all it is. Yes it is bold as brass to you but, try to let it go and just present it to her as a gift from the heart done special for her.


----------



## Bunny0047 (Jul 14, 2013)

Pull a thread just above the mistake. make a cast on edge after you pick the stitches up. Then continue to knit the way you were going until long enough. Saves a lot of reknitting. I have done this many times for people that have made mistakes that could not be left. Good luck.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I will try to post a pic a few once I get the camera to work.


I do see it but I think it's only because that is my favorite stitch pattern. It is'nt that obvious and would probably never be noticed by 98% of people. Just consider it a creative element in your unique work.  :thumbup:


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

I am knitting a little fisherman s rib sweater with a cable pattern down the front. Almost at the armhole and see a mistake in the RIB not the cable pattern. Looked at it, stared T it and have frogged back 12 rows, so I know what you mean. Now to knit it up Again. Sorry for you


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am so sorry but I think everyone has probably been there, done that, at some point in time. My husband cant ever see my glaring mistakes, but I don't know if that makes him a fibber or a diplomat. Follow your heart. I would probably make another and keep that one as my everyday "around the house" shawl or frog it at a later date after I had gotten over the pain.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I was so pleased to finish a shawl for my son's girlfriend for Christmas. It took 5 skeins of Cascade yarn and a lot longer than I thought to complete it. I wrapped it around myself to make sure it was as long as I wanted, only to notice a GLARING mistake in the first skein. Apparently I wasn't paying attention or it was too late at night but I added an extra row that reversed the front side to the flip. (Sigh)
> My husband says no one will notice, but I notice and anyone who knits will notice. I just put it away for a day, but now I have to brave up and unravel it and start again. How long do you wait to start over? Or do you start something with a different pattern?
> 
> I guess I am just bummed that I did something so obvious on a pattern I have done for over 30 yrs.....


Can you add a lifeline and save the biggest part of the sweater?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Not that noticeable really. 

I forget what knitter online called these mistakes 'love kisses'-- I think that is what she said. Her attitude was that this is what makes knitting personal and human.


----------



## kathy meek (Jun 20, 2013)

"cut" between the mistake and the correct part. Unravel the 20% that is backwards, reknit that part only and kitchener it back on. It will work and it will not show. It also will correct the mistake with the minimum of effort. I have done it several times in my 47 year career as a knitter.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

If it is at the end...can you make a hem or fold it upwards as the backside will be correct.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Poor you! I recently got to the point of casting on a neck edge having sewn up the rest of the jumper, set in raglan sleeves etc when I noticed a whole line mistake on the lower half of the front. " No one will notice it " says husband . I couldn't pick it up again from the corner I had put it in for a week ! After which I unpicked the seams pulled back the front and reknitted it . It was incredibly satisfying to pull back the faulty row and to re knit and give my daughter her requested jumper which she took to Australia with her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought about cutting, redoing the section and doing a kitchener graft, too. It would work.


----------



## CeCe117 (Apr 24, 2013)

If an error occurs twice in the same WIP, then it must be a design element! Now you don't have to frog it!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I know how you feel. I have made a nasty mistake in the Nanciann scarf I'm working on. I've frogged it twice already. My problem is that I don't restart at the right spot and make another mistake. It's extremely noticeable. I have set it aside for a clearer thinking day and started a different shawl. 

It's heartbreaking to think you will need to undo so much of your beautiful work. :-(


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just finished a long jacket with hood that I had to frog. I understand perfectly. Trust me I am looking at it often now as I reknit it so if I blunder again I will see it. Guess my answer is to frog it, you will always know the mistake is there and never be happy with the finished product.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I does not look as bad as you think. Having said that, I could not give it away as is. I would always know. I did the same thing with a scarf last year. There were two rows of beading, I added and extra, which of course reversed the pattern. Luckily I was showing it to a friend who is a weaver when I was 3/4 of the way through and she noticed the mistake instantly! I of course has not. I had to rip back 3 nights work about 12 inches but was glad I did. But, likely only her and I would have known when it was worn. Tough call.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

I really feel for you.. I know how much work it is to finish something like this. Take a day or two and then as they say "bite the bullet" and frog. ;-(


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> You can do this: very carefully cut the row before the mistake. Gently remove the scraps and wind the yarn from the part you have cut off. Pick up the stitches and knit down until you have the length you want. Knitting only ravels up, not down and you can knit either way and it looks the same. Far better than ripping up the whole thing.


Don't forget to put a live line in


----------



## Joanne447 (Jul 24, 2012)

it can be such a disappointment BUT your son's girlfriend will surely see and appreciate all the work you have lovingly put in. I would fix it as best as possible. It's definitely a labor of love. and who is perfect. kudos to you, greetings from florida. Joanne


----------



## Joanne447 (Jul 24, 2012)

see NO errors on this. it's beautiful, Joanne


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> No the pattern can't be ripped from the bottom up; it doesn't unravel.


yes it can if that is the fastest way to the mistake... I have taken 1 stitch at a time out it took a little time to get a good rhythm going but it is possible... it would be much better to do it this way than to frog the whole thing and start over... I wish you could show a picture so we could try to help... I'm sorry this turned out to be such a chore... and such a disappointment...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Ya know we quilters have a saying Only God doesn't make mistakes. If your hubby dosen;t think anyone will notice show it to a few other people without saying anything and watch their eyes for any tell tale signs. you might be going crazy over nothing.


Lori Putz said:


> I was so pleased to finish a shawl for my son's girlfriend for Christmas. It took 5 skeins of Cascade yarn and a lot longer than I thought to complete it. I wrapped it around myself to make sure it was as long as I wanted, only to notice a GLARING mistake in the first skein. Apparently I wasn't paying attention or it was too late at night but I added an extra row that reversed the front side to the flip. (Sigh)
> My husband says no one will notice, but I notice and anyone who knits will notice. I just put it away for a day, but now I have to brave up and unravel it and start again. How long do you wait to start over? Or do you start something with a different pattern?
> 
> I guess I am just bummed that I did something so obvious on a pattern I have done for over 30 yrs.....


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> Wait! Don't frog it. Is it in pattern or plain? If it isn't too complicated a pattern, there is a solution. Put in a good old lifeline through all the stitches above the mistake. Then cut off the part below. Put those stitches on your needle(s) and knit from there down to the beginning on the right side.
> If it is a fancy pattern, just put a border there instead of trying to duplicate the pattern.
> I am sure there are other knitters out there with other ideas so, for heaven's sake, don't do anything until you get some more feed back.


That's my idea too. Make a border at each side of your shawl.


----------



## missmew125 (May 8, 2013)

Great idea. Our second hand store in town sends all proceeds to help our community hospitals.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a friend who is not "crafty". She would never notice a mistake such as the one you made. In fact, she often wears a shawl with the wrong side out...she can't tell the difference. That being said, however, the difference is that you DO know, and it bothers you. I know what I would do. *singing: "Froggie went a-courtin', and he did go...UH HUH...."


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I was so pleased to finish a shawl for my son's girlfriend for Christmas. It took 5 skeins of Cascade yarn and a lot longer than I thought to complete it. I wrapped it around myself to make sure it was as long as I wanted, only to notice a GLARING mistake in the first skein. Apparently I wasn't paying attention or it was too late at night but I added an extra row that reversed the front side to the flip. (Sigh)
> My husband says no one will notice, but I notice and anyone who knits will notice. I just put it away for a day, but now I have to brave up and unravel it and start again. How long do you wait to start over? Or do you start something with a different pattern?
> 
> I guess I am just bummed that I did something so obvious on a pattern I have done for over 30 yrs.....


I did that once and didn't notice until I was almost done and finished up with adding that extra row so the patten flipped back to match the other end.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh yes! How well I know the feeling. Just last night I had to frog an almost finished scarf because when I joined the 450 + stitches in the round it turned into a Moebius when it definitely was not supposed to... and I kept on knitting...!!! Yes, I feel your pain!!! :|


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry to appear dumb but what does " frog it " mean ?
I'm in the UK, haven't heard the term before.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Sorry to appear dumb but what does " frog it " mean ?
> I'm in the UK, haven't heard the term before.


Rip out what you knitted and start over


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks elainjoyce, you live and learn! I wonder why "frog" though !


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Thanks elainjoyce, you live and learn! I wonder why "frog" though !


Frogs make that sound: rip-it, rip-it..... Honestly, frogs sound more like ribbit-ribbit to me but.....I think that's where it came from.
Dear KPers, if this explanation is not correct please correct me! :thumbup:


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

We all know the frustration of finding a mistake after a project is finished. My question is can you spot it when you are wearing the shawl? In spite of all of the beautiful pictures of stretched out shawls, the purpose of your gift will be to beautifully wrap around her. Only you know if you can give it to her as it is.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> No the pattern can't be ripped from the bottom up; it doesn't unravel.


I understand your need to fix it. Since you can't live with it, maybe you could do the following. I don't have the pattern with me but maybe you could do the following.

Go to Youtube and view tutorials on LIFE LINE . some ARE FOR LACE. I would run a LIFE LINE few rows above the place where the mistake is located. Cut the problematic section. unravel it, reknit it and reconnect to the main shawl using Kitchener stitch. or, knit down from the shawl. You have to maybe use a different pattern. I have done quite often


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

kcduffer said:


> We all know the frustration of finding a mistake after a project is finished. My question is can you spot it when you are wearing the shawl? In spite of all of the beautiful pictures of stretched out shawls, the purpose of your gift will be to beautifully wrap around her. Only you know if you can give it to her as it is.


This is exactly how I found the mistake. I put it on just to reassure myself that it was long enough for her and couldn't get the patterns to lay correctly as it draped. It was then I realized my mistake. I would have just ripped, but as I age I take time and when I looked again the next day, I realized it was at the end, not the beginning. I ripped and I will do it right because I can't live with the mistake on such an important gift.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your error! Can you possibly correct it with duplicate stitch?

Is the person who's getting the shawl a knitter? If she isn't, she'll NEVER notice the error. Other knitters may not notice it either or may just consider it a "design element."

I'd give it a few more days before you decide to rip it out. Please let us know what you decide to do.

Hazel


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I consider such mistakes as a signature. There are times when I intentionally put a mistake in to identify the piece as my work. My Gram use to "sign" her work when she was crocheting curtains, tablecloths, antimasgars (?), etc. during the Depression. The women she created for wanted her to mark her work so they could say years later "Louisa did this". So, you've signed your work! :thumbup:


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

fairfaxgirl said:


> Please post a photo--it may only be 'glaring' to you.


Ditto


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

What happened to the old saying that two wrongs make a right? You know, it's not glaring and it could well be defined as a design element. In the end, you need to be happy with your work. Good luck.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks, made me laugh ! I do like this forum , so glad I joined !


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

You could hide it with an embellishment if it bothers you. Otherwise it is proof that it was made by human hands and not a machine. The Amish always deliberately put in a flaw in what they make to remind them that only God is perfect.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> No the pattern can't be ripped from the bottom up; it doesn't unravel.


Could you re- knit the first part & cut across, then graft to where it is correct? I would hate to frog all that work.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am almost done with an Aran afghan for my GD for Christmas and noticed the first two cables on one side at beginning of project are the wrong way---but I am leaving it. If she notices it I will tell her that was my special message to her to always remind her that I love her!!!


----------



## roxanne hardy (Aug 16, 2013)

hi, grettings from minnesota. how about embroidering your name or gf name or date completed over your mistake? somebody famous said that every hand made peice should have a mistake, that way we know it is hand made, good luck!rh


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

mjs said:


> Can you cut it off and then knit something to join? I had to lengthen two sweaters when the kids had a growth spurt as I was knitting.


I did not read all posts so hope this is not a duplicate. If so please forgive me. I would cut off below your change of front and back - unpick one moe row putting on waste yarn or another needle as you go -- start over with new yarn or unravelled yarn from portion cut off and graft with the Kitchener stitch when you get to point where you should join.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

If you have to zoom in that closely to see the mistake, no one but you will notice. Consider it a design element and move on. Beautiful work. The special young lady will appreciate all of the love and hard work that you put into making it. I know she will treasure it always.


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

I did not read all the posts, but why not take out only the equivelent of where you made the 1st mistake & repeat the mistake in the end section then it will look like it was designed that way. I did this w/ an item once & rceived a lot of complements on my design. Once you do this you may like it even better than if you had not made the mistake.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

What does a frog say......Rip it, rip it.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you camophalge (sp) it with a brooch (maybe an antique) or handmade corsage of some sort?


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Consider it a design character .


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't read all the posts but if it were me, I would rip it all out and start over. Sorry that I don't have smart advice about fixing it. With my OCD personality, I would regard the first go as a practice round - I usually think about how I could improve on patterns as I go along - sometimes I make notes but not always. 

Now that you have mastered the stitch and see how easy it can be to make a mistake - start over and do it right this time


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey! it's lovely. Frog just to the same place occurring in the pattern again and make the same mistake again. It will be your pattern. If someone questions it, tell them you will write out the pattern for them if they would like. I am not kidding. You made it just for her that way.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Perfectionists the lot of you. Me I would be so proud of finishing it that I wouldn't let on about the mistake. Mind you, my inexpert eyes cant see it anyway. Only you would know. I'd say leave it. Yes, deceitful pehaps, but does it really matter? The world isn't going to end because of a knitting mistake. BTW, I think it looks beautiful, and I wouldn't have the patience to even try it.

Madkiwi


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

It is a design element. Much more interesting than all the same thing.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, I did that on an afghan a few months back. It was the Feathery Fans I did for my ex-DIL. I had to rip out half the afghan and redo it, and I'm glad I did. It's awful to have to do this, but if you are like me, you won't be happy unless you do. Sigh. Just do something else for a day or two, then bite the bullet and let 'er rip!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work..... 

I know how you feel... I cannot even stand a mistake in a dishcloth .... I am just "geared" that way as I am sure you are.....

What a special young lady.... know she will be so excited to receive this gift... you know these gifts are a sacrifice... it takes our precious time to share with someone else... "TIME" is such a special gift... I know she will appreciate the love you put in every stitch.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Bless you, Lori! I 'm certain there's a mistake if you say so, but it is not obvious to me. I extend empathy - yours truly is currently trying to match self-striping yarn in a second sock.


----------



## rughooker (May 27, 2013)

Lori Putz said:


> If you look at the middle of the picture above, you can see the wide row of knitted rows that reversed the front to the back side of the shawl. It looks like I did it again further up (to your left) so I made two glaring mistakes....sigh.


a knitting error once is a mistake, twice it's a design element!!


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

The Amish quilters deliberately leave a boo-boo because only God is perfect...I'm good with that - how about you?


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Why don't you post a picture of it and perhaps someone can suggest a fix. A while ago I was on a knitting tour in England/Scotland and made a horrid mistake on a babyblanket I was knitting on the bus. A lady heard my "Oh Damn" when I discovered it and came to my aid. She was able to rip back just the section of lace that the mistake was on for about 25 rows back and showed me how to fix it. (Actually she fixed the whole thing!) She lives in Ontario Canada and I live in Alberta but we've remained FB friends ever since! Don't rip until all avenues of repair have been exhausted!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I too would consider it a design element. If it were a sweater in plain stockinette and you made a mistake, that would be pretty noticable. But I don't think your design element needs to be torn out. However, if you just can't live with it, I would do as others suggested, put in a lifeline, cut at the offending part, reknit and kitchener the 2 pieces back together.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

OK. You can fix this. 
Put in lifelines where the mistook occurred and another a few rows down.
You will probably lose a few rows---about 6 or so
Cut the work apart in the middle between the sections.
Attach yarn and reknit to where you can put the sections together again for BOTH SECTIONS
Kitchener the two sections or perform a 3-ndl bindoff to join them.
Personally, I think Kitchener is harder to do; but it MIGHT look better.
I've done this with a stockingnette stitch sweater and gotten away with it.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

After seeing your picture I would not rip out. I don't think it is that noticeable, who is going to look at it that closely to pick out a flaw?


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Pauline said:


> After seeing your picture I would not rip out. I don't think it is that noticeable, who is going to look at it that closely to pick out a flaw?


Pauline is right, i couldn't see the mistook. it MUST be in there somewhere, you said so. if someones nose is THAT close, they deserve to have it knitted OFF.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Maybe it could be a place to put a design element on, such as a small flower or something. As Bob Ross, the painter on PBS "Joy of Painting", used to say..."Its' not a mistake, its' a happy accident!".


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I see the comments "after seeing the picture" but I don't see any picture. Can you post a link?


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I was so pleased to finish a shawl for my son's girlfriend for Christmas. It took 5 skeins of Cascade yarn and a lot longer than I thought to complete it. I wrapped it around myself to make sure it was as long as I wanted, only to notice a GLARING mistake in the first skein. Apparently I wasn't paying attention or it was too late at night but I added an extra row that reversed the front side to the flip. (Sigh)
> My husband says no one will notice, but I notice and anyone who knits will notice. I just put it away for a day, but now I have to brave up and unravel it and start again. How long do you wait to start over? Or do you start something with a different pattern?
> 
> I guess I am just bummed that I did something so obvious on a pattern I have done for over 30 yrs.....


I donb't think you need to frog the whole thing. Take out your cast on row and I know that's hard to do. But if you have a ways to reach the mistake you can make it back to where you can pick up the live stitches. If you know how to put in a lifeline after it's already completed, do that too. It would make it easier to get the stitches back onto your needles. (This is something I don't know how to do.) But even without the lifeline, you can get back to where you can get the stitches back onto the needles. Being a shawl that will be hard too. But at least you wouldn't have to start all over. It would be worth a try. I doit all the time when needed. However I've never done a shawl. But anyway, when you get back to the mistake and get the stitches back on your needles, just start knitting again. You will probably have to follow the pattern backwards, as you will be going towards the start and not the end. Then just cast off, instead of casting on. I'm sure that will not be noticed. Good luck, I hope it works for you.
Sue


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Once made a size 52 fisherman knit for a very dear friend. while sewing it together, noticed a mistake in the bottom of the back. Yup! My husband thought I was nuts but I frogged it anyway. Took another week of work to complete but was worth it!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> No the pattern can't be ripped from the bottom up; it doesn't unravel.


You're right, it doesn't unravel, but it can be picked back to where the mistake was made. I have done that several times, although not on a shawl. It's tedious, depending on how far you have to go back but it can be done. Maybe be worth it, rather than frogging the whole thing. I personally, would not cut it. I've tried that and it has never worked for me. I know it has for any number of people, and if she has been knitting that long, maybe it will for her too. I have posted on page 8 before I read all of the suggestions. 
Sue
Well I see this posted on page 8 also. lol I guess that didn't do a whole lot of good, then Haha Duh on me.
Sue


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry, all that work to have to frog.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I've done something like this.
run a thin yarn or needle a row away on both sides, cut out the offending row, turn it around & Kitchener stitch it back.
Tedious, but not as bad as reknitting the whole section & then you have to Kitchener stitch it anyway.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

The Amish believe that since the only perfect person is God and us making a mistake makes it so. Leaving a small mistake such as yours only again proves we are not a perfect being.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm still fairly new to knitting. I had a hard time finding the oops. After I read a few more posts, I could kinda see it. If I wasn't told about it, I would not have noticed it. But if it's close to the end, I would frog it cause I tend to want everything perfect.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I will try to post a pic a few once I get the camera to work.


So who's going to call it out to you? We all make 'design flaws' at one time or another. This one is not as glaring or noticible as others could be. I think it's lovely.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Before you rip out the better part of the shawl, I am wondering if there is any way to preserve the 80% and only replace the beginning? Not sure what the pattern is, but can't help but ask if something like that could be done? So sorry to hear about this.


I was going to suggest this too. Your design will be inverted (upsidedown) so now you have to decide which looks better/worse, backward or inverted. Most basic lace patterns won't show an inversion as readily as reverse.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

I vote for going with husband's opinion.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I myself see nothing wrong with it. I would give it to her as is, and if someone says something to her, fix it then. When I see crochet projects that others have done, I don't go looking for flaws in their work, but admire the beauty of the work and colors.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I will try to post a pic a few once I get the camera to work.


It is beautiful and I love the way you have "personalised" it. Don't even think about altering it. Remember, nobody else will have one like it, will they? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Where is the picture please? I have looked at all pages and didn't see it posted.
Sue


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> Where is the picture please? I have looked at all pages and didn't see it posted.
> Sue


You'll find it at the bottom of page 1. x


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you. I take it the middle section was the culprit? Darn I think I would have taken it out too.
Sue


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

know how you feel. Just frogged a afghan. When I was finishing the edges, saw mistake in fourth row. Tried to pretend it wasn't there. But it was. rippit


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

Remember a persian carpet had to have a mistake to make it genuine


----------



## pklaz2000 (Jul 20, 2013)

What a beautiful pattern and color.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

If the picture above is showing your mistake,my eyes must be REALLY bad.I don, see it.All I see is a gorgeous lace I'd never have the patience to try.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, I see where the reverse of the Feather & Fan begin to show... I haven't read the multiple pages here between #1 an #9, but here's what I would do. I don;t know how much knitting you have in the reversed direction.... c

Cut off the rows (the correct side) below the reversed section Secure each st as you cut them away and used a crochet hook to 'Bind them' off. 
Or catch them on a a long circ and bind off loosely in knitting. Then unravel the correct-way yarn and just continue knitting to add that length on to the top of the reversed section, making it all in one direction.

Someone may already have suggested this, but it's the easiest solution, without having to re-knit most of the whole afghan again . Beautiful work too!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Judyh said:



> I feel your pain! But you sound like me; if I make a mistake, I just can't leave it. It would haunt me.


Me too....I hate being a perfectionist....it haunts me!


----------



## shamrock429 (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's an idea: run a lifeline thru a row that's all purl or all knit. Put those stitches on a long circular a couple sizes smaller than you were using (makes picking them up easier). Then work the pattern with original needles in reverse until you're back to 'start'. After you bind off, either frog or cut off the part that was wrong.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Why not rip back the same distance on the other end, and repeat the "mistake" there, which would give symmetry?


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

What if you pulled out just a bit and put the reversed pattern at the top and bottom? Definitely a design element, and can be presented as reversible!
I understand the need for getting it right, but let's also honor our creativity!
Best wishes.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't frog it!!! Someone once told me if you gave an item without a mistake it was missing extra love put into it.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I say go with what you feel. If you do nothing, you will see that mistake every time she wears it. If you correct it, you can have a secret smile every time you see it and know that you have done your best.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lori Putz said:


> This is exactly how I found the mistake. I put it on just to reassure myself that it was long enough for her and couldn't get the patterns to lay correctly as it draped. It was then I realized my mistake. I would have just ripped, but as I age I take time and when I looked again the next day, I realized it was at the end, not the beginning. I ripped and I will do it right because I can't live with the mistake on such an important gift.


Sorry, I missed this comment before I posted mho! You have done the right thing for you. I am sure the finished shawl is going to be very beautiful and special, and you can take pride in your handiwork!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

While I'm a bit of a perfectionist about my work and would likely Frog On, we should remember that the Amish ladies actually add an imperfection out of humility because only God is perfect. Any way you can claim you did it on purpose as a design choice to "make it you're own"?


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I promise I will post a pic as soon as it's completed! I am putting it aside for a few days as I am also in the middle of a Dr Who 10ft scarf for my younges son for Christmas. I am past 6ft now, so people are beginning to notice, but I am sure he is going to love it. In another day or two I will focus on the shawl again and it will seem like a silly moment in time.
Thanks all!


----------



## christinelf (Nov 14, 2012)

So glad it is at the end, not beginning; you can frog it, or decide it makes a nice contrast edging and be done with it. Either way, beautiful work.


----------

